# Кто вылечился, отзовитесь!



## Тт (23 Июл 2018)

Уважаемые форумчане, может на форуме уже есть такая тема, но я не нашла. В общем, поскольку моральные силы иссякли и вера в выздоровление тает, то хотелось бы послушать истории излечившихся. Очень хочется верить в лучшее!


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2018)

@Тт, Татьяна, прочтите тему Екатерины - 
Головные боли и внезапные приступы головокружения


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

@La murr,  я читала ее тему. Но неужели только она одна вылечилась?


----------



## La murr (24 Июл 2018)

@Тт, Татьяна, Катя осталась на форуме и делится своим опытом выздоровления.
За что ей огромное спасибо!


----------



## Тт (24 Июл 2018)

А остальные? Неужели вылечились и пропали?


----------



## La murr (24 Июл 2018)

Чаще всего так и бывает.


----------

